# 86 max fuel filter



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Why is my Fuel filter so hard to get the heck off.







If I cut the line again Im gonna have to get a new one. Any suggestions


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

If you can get a pair of pliers or something with some grip to it, grab on to the fuel line that you are having trouble with (make sure you have the fuel filter secured) and twist. Hope that helps. Also, before you take the fuel filter off, please remove the cap from the gas tank fill - this will release the fuel pressure so that when you do get that darn line off, you won't spew fuel all over. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

*Tanks*

OK cool I got info also telling me to remove the fuse and that will release pressure also. I guess Ill do both.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Tanks*



MrSmith said:


> *OK cool I got info also telling me to remove the fuse and that will release pressure also. I guess Ill do both. *


Do you have any problems finding a gas filter for your 86? I had a 86 Prelude and I always had to special order parts?

I have been looking at a 92 Max and it seems fine but now the insurance companies are starting to drop coverage on 10 year or older vehicles.........BTW, my insurance company hasn`t followed suit YET...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Nope, I dont have any problems finding one. the Pep bratts (boys) usually have the filter I need


----------

